# Any info on Ash Farm, Dunham Massey?



## arc93 (23 September 2015)

I've recently been made aware there is stabling at Ash Farm on Station Road in Dunham Massey but I can't find any information on it online. Does anyone know anything about the livery here and/or have any experience with the yard?

I'm just researching all the potential yards in my area at the moment so any info would be appreciated (facilities, price, hacking, staff friendliness etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## fatpiggy (24 September 2015)

I had friends who liveried (DIY) there.  I think the turn-out was quite good, hacking is reasonable but you have to watch the lanes around there as there are plenty of people with big cars who like to clog it, plus the scrotes from Partington who just like to clog it regardless, and you are never all that far from a main road so they are used as cut-throughs. The Trans Pennine Trail is on your doorstep but that can be heavily used by cyclists, kiddies and families (loose dogs too) and of course you can only go in straight lines.  Going back to the farm, I remember everyone had a private storage area but it was pretty small, space around the stables could be a bit tight in terms of tying up outside, better in the barn conversions but the thing that really put me off was that friends were not allowed to do favours for each other, so you couldn't ask your buddy to bring yours in in the evening if you had to work late, or you do evenings, I'll do mornings, that sort of thing. You had to pay the YO to do it, no exceptions.  I think they had a rule that you had to see to your horse at least once a day if it was DIY too.  But that was 3 years ago and things may have changed so by all means go and visit and find out for yourself. There is the added bonus that they make ice cream there, although some may see this as a distinct disadvantage!

Oh and as I remember , the pub just down the road has a fireworks display every year.  That would have made it a complete non-starter for me.


----------



## Pips001 (19 February 2017)

I know I'm replying to an old thread, so I guess this is probably for the benefit of anyone that searches on the forum for information on Ash Farm or livery in Dunham.
I feel a little bit violated that someone can pass comment on a yard they have never been on but may or may not have visited - I am very intrigued to know who FatPiggy's friend was that kept their horse here! 
Ash Farm is a small DIY yard which only works with everyone helping everyone else out- services are available should people want them but I (YO) have never insisted that people pay me to do them- in fact I have never taken money from my liveries for services or favours I have done for them.
I have been YO here for nearly 10 years, we don't have a website as we have never had the need for one, when we have spaces it tends to be word of mouth or friends of friends that move on. The yard is very laid back and everyone has one common interest which is that their horses are their lives and the majority of the girls have been here at least 5 years with some of them being here from day 1. 
The grazing is good, the hacking is ok - the roads can be busy at rush hour, it's very very rare that we have suffered with inconsiderate drivers (hiviz usually worn and I think it makes a huge difference around here). Plenty of storage space, and yes one of my rules is that even on DIY owners must check on their horses at least once a day if they are out - (or they must ask someone else to check their horse) but personally I don't see that as a negative!!
We do make and sell the most amazing ice cream which has certainly impacted on my waistline and we are slap bang between 2 fab pubs, and the horses have never been worried about any firework displays - they aren't close enough to cause a problem.
There are a lot of lovely yards in Dunham each with their own positives and negatives, but I do think that for people to be able to decide on a yard - they need to visit it for themselves and meet the person/people that will be looking out for their horse when they aren't there. I do as much as I can for my girls and their horses - from calling the vet, hourly checks on horses throughout the night, sitting in A&E for a number of hours with them after a fall/knock - and I have never expected/asked for a penny more than their rent and produce money and I do this for the love of all the horses here, and because I like a happy relaxed atmosphere- after all spending time with your horse is supposed to be enjoyable right?
So FatPiggy, I would suggest in future before you cast a comment on something or somewhere you don't know- I would urge you to check your facts first!!x


----------



## Caracarrie (7 March 2017)

Pips001 said:



			I know I'm replying to an old thread, so I guess this is probably for the benefit of anyone that searches on the forum for information on Ash Farm or livery in Dunham.
I feel a little bit violated that someone can pass comment on a yard they have never been on but may or may not have visited - I am very intrigued to know who FatPiggy's friend was that kept their horse here! 
Ash Farm is a small DIY yard which only works with everyone helping everyone else out- services are available should people want them but I (YO) have never insisted that people pay me to do them- in fact I have never taken money from my liveries for services or favours I have done for them.
I have been YO here for nearly 10 years, we don't have a website as we have never had the need for one, when we have spaces it tends to be word of mouth or friends of friends that move on. The yard is very laid back and everyone has one common interest which is that their horses are their lives and the majority of the girls have been here at least 5 years with some of them being here from day 1. 
The grazing is good, the hacking is ok - the roads can be busy at rush hour, it's very very rare that we have suffered with inconsiderate drivers (hiviz usually worn and I think it makes a huge difference around here). Plenty of storage space, and yes one of my rules is that even on DIY owners must check on their horses at least once a day if they are out - (or they must ask someone else to check their horse) but personally I don't see that as a negative!!
We do make and sell the most amazing ice cream which has certainly impacted on my waistline and we are slap bang between 2 fab pubs, and the horses have never been worried about any firework displays - they aren't close enough to cause a problem.
There are a lot of lovely yards in Dunham each with their own positives and negatives, but I do think that for people to be able to decide on a yard - they need to visit it for themselves and meet the person/people that will be looking out for their horse when they aren't there. I do as much as I can for my girls and their horses - from calling the vet, hourly checks on horses throughout the night, sitting in A&E for a number of hours with them after a fall/knock - and I have never expected/asked for a penny more than their rent and produce money and I do this for the love of all the horses here, and because I like a happy relaxed atmosphere- after all spending time with your horse is supposed to be enjoyable right?
So FatPiggy, I would suggest in future before you cast a comment on something or somewhere you don't know- I would urge you to check your facts first!!x
		
Click to expand...

I was FatPiggy but had to change my username etc due to technical problems.  I'm sorry that you thought my comments offensive, especially since you proceeded to a.gree with a great deal of what I noted.  I did visit your yard several times as I viewed it with the possibility of moving on with my friends, and I visited them there several times when they first moved on.  As I have nothing to do with horses any more I am no longer in contact with these people so have no idea whether they are still there or not, and I wouldn't dream of revealing their identities anyway.  I stand by everything I said about the yard which was how I saw it AT THAT TIME.  As for the fireworks, well you didn't know my horse who was terrified of anything that flashed or banged from cameras to shotguns.  Even fireworks which she could see going off in Broadheath from her stable a mile away had her running about in panic.  I can only say that people who own horses that aren't scared of fireworks are very fortunate.  I used to have to sit in my stable from 4pm to at least midnight every night for a minimum of a week to ensure her safety.

So Pips001, I suggest you accept that everyone is entitled to their opinion.  The OP asked for just that after all. If you don't like that opinion, don't Google yourself.


----------



## JennyD (12 February 2019)

Caracarrie said:



			I was FatPiggy but had to change my username etc due to technical problems.  I'm sorry that you thought my comments offensive, especially since you proceeded to a.gree with a great deal of what I noted.  I did visit your yard several times as I viewed it with the possibility of moving on with my friends, and I visited them there several times when they first moved on.  As I have nothing to do with horses any more I am no longer in contact with these people so have no idea whether they are still there or not, and I wouldn't dream of revealing their identities anyway.  I stand by everything I said about the yard which was how I saw it AT THAT TIME.  As for the fireworks, well you didn't know my horse who was terrified of anything that flashed or banged from cameras to shotguns.  Even fireworks which she could see going off in Broadheath from her stable a mile away had her running about in panic.  I can only say that people who own horses that aren't scared of fireworks are very fortunate.  I used to have to sit in my stable from 4pm to at least midnight every night for a minimum of a week to ensure her safety.

So Pips001, I suggest you accept that everyone is entitled to their opinion.  The OP asked for just that after all. If you don't like that opinion, don't Google yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping you will read this CaraCarrie.  I was looking for some information regarding Ash Farm and came across your reply.  I was glad to see that the owner of the farm had replied but I wanted to tell you how offensive your comment about the people of Partington is.  I guess you don't live here otherwise you would know that there are some wonderful people - we are not scrotes as you label us.  I am a very highly educated person as are many of the people I know.  I am also very respected in the equine world.  I chose to live here, in a quiet road with some very nice people.  It is your blinkered attitude that gives people here a bad name.  Yes there are people who are poorly behaved but you can get people like that anywhere, even in Altrincham, Knutsford, Urmston.  As you say above, everybody is entitled to their opinion but unless you know every person who lives in the area you should not put a blanket insult to all the people of an area, keep your opinions to yourself, you are only showing off your own ignorance.


----------

